# My dog is afraid of her water. Your thoughts?



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2020)

Suki is a small toy Chihuahua.
She is healthy and about 4 years old.
She has always had a good appetite and has always drank a lot of water....Until very recently that is.
About a month to a month and a half ago, I heard her in the kitchen (where her food and water is) scratching and crying. On inspection I saw her pawing at her water bowl. I changed the water and left. But she continued to paw at her combined food and water bowl. Or approach it from the food side and lean over and sniff the water.
This was a food and water bowl combo that she'd used for over a year. It was transparent yellow.
I threw it away and replaced it with a new one. Same design. But different color. Transparent pink. Same reaction.
By now, she will only drink water from a shallow plate.
So I bought the one in the photo. Not transparent. No plastic smell, etc. Same crap.
She will drink out of that tiny, blue plate. But no longer from a bowl.
She has proven to be a very gentle and sweet little dog. But not so intelligent.
And I have NO IDEA what's going on here.
She just had her "Wellness exam" and was not dehydrated or ill. Even though she did seem to be dehydrated initially. (She had orange pee) but it cleared up when I started the water plate.
Any thoughts?
@Tom or any other DOG folks?


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki is a small toy Chihuahua.
> She is healthy and about 4 years old.
> She has always had a good appetite and has always drank a lot of water....Until very recently that is.
> About a month to a month and a half ago, I heard her in the kitchen (where her food and water is) scratching and crying. On inspection I saw her pawing at her water bowl. I changed the water and left. But she continued to paw at her combined food and water bowl. Or approach it from the food side and lean over and sniff the water.
> ...




Too darn cute. =))

Have her eating habits changed? 
Does she readily and regularly eat the dry food nuggets? 
Does she swallow them whole, or crunch them down before swallowing? 
Does she have regular meals, or is she free-feed?

Does she lie down after eating, or sit up/wander around?

Does she vomit or seem like she has acid reflux (suddenly glurp up water and then choke on it)?

When was the last time she was screened for whipworms (stool)?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 12, 2020)

I've seen weird things happen. Is there a chance maybe your dog coughed or sneezed where the face 'planted' in the water. I've seen cats do this and they act like the water 'did it' to them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Too darn cute. =))
> 
> Have her eating habits changed?
> Does she readily and regularly eat the dry food nuggets?
> ...


She just had the fecal and blood tests with her wellness exam. All negative.
She gets that wet food twice a day and generally she eats it pretty soon after it is offered.
The dry food she often nibbles on at night if she's still hungry. There's always some there 24/7. She picks up a few pieces and carries them over to the mat in front of the sink and eats them. Then goes back for a few more. She has some issues with harder food because of her underbite. A congenital birth defect common with APPLEHEADS I'm told.
Nothing as far as feedings or the food itself has changed.
Initially I thought that the plastic bowl had developed a smell, or maybe she'd had memories of seeing a cockroach or something on it that still scared her...
She just did it again....Walked up to the bowl. Stood there like she was scared of it. Lurching back and slowly moving forward. Then drinking out if the blue plate while my wife filled it up 3 times.
She does occasionally choke after she eats or drinks if she does so too quickly or gets too excited.
But she has always done this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2020)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I've seen weird things happen. Is there a chance maybe your dog coughed or sneezed where the face 'planted' in the water. I've seen cats do this and they act like the water 'did it' to them.


Yes.
She is afraid of that water.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> She just had the fecal and blood tests with her wellness exam. All negative.
> She gets that wet food twice a day and generally she eats it pretty soon after it is offered.
> The dry food she often nibbles on at night if she's still hungry. There's always some there 24/7. She picks up a few pieces and carries them over to the mat in front of the sink and eats them. Then goes back for a few more. She has some issues with harder food because of her underbite. A congenital birth defect common with APPLEHEADS I'm told.
> Nothing as far as feedings or the food itself has changed.
> ...



Well, all dogs are somewhat underbitten (all humans are naturally somewhat overbitten). This is not really an issue unless the bottom jaw really sticks out. Then a dog might have to pick up foods with the sides of the mouth. With these dogs, you can always see the bottom teeth when the mouth is closed, at rest.

Dogs without competition for food often take hard nuggets to a comfy eating zone. =)) If she never swallows whole or large pieces, especially if she has in the past, that makes me go hmmmm. More about that later.

Phobia of choking, especially if it happens frequently or there was a harsh episode in the past is a reasonable differential. Try putting a larger cup up on a stable box or some books so that she drinks more or less level with her chest. This encourages the flaps and valves in the back of her throat to be opened or closed as needed for alternating swallowing-and-breathing.

"Applehead" chis can experience a number of neurologic symptoms associated with squished/partially extruded brain matter at the base of the skull. Muscle weakness in the esophagus can produce incomplete closure of the airway openings to the lungs, producing coughing/choking. Smaller breed dogs have compressed throat structures anyway, so stuff is kind of too close together in the glotis region as a rule. Dog with chiari malformation usually have some vague or obvious pain symptoms.

The other thing in my mind is development of megaesophagus. The esophagus does not squeeze down properly, or even stretches out. Then foods can get stuck (hard food swells up, hmmmm) and regurgitate. Water ends up going all directions, and into the airway tubes leading to the lungs. Dogs with this condition do often just "go off" drinking water altogether. So if this behavior continues or gets worse again, don't hesitate to get back with the vet's office; there is a stand-alone megaesophagus, but it can also be a side effect of a serious health condition.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Well, all dogs are somewhat underbitten (all humans are naturally somewhat overbitten). This is not really an issue unless the bottom jaw really sticks out. Then a dog might have to pick up foods with the sides of the mouth. With these dogs, you can always see the bottom teeth when the mouth is closed, at rest.
> 
> Dogs without competition for food often take hard nuggets to a comfy eating zone. =)) If she never swallows whole or large pieces, especially if she has in the past, that makes me go hmmmm. More about that later.
> 
> ...



I actually have the same problem with food and water...however...it hasn't made me fear the water glass, cuz it's usually Mt Dew...but seriously I have something like megaesophagus...I can choke on lemon pie...rice swells up in my esophagus and I puke, liquid goes into my lungs and I choke...I can't eat out anymore...and it really has taken away my enjoyment of pizza...always gets stuck now...I would raise up her bowl as was suggested and use 2 seperate bowls. I was wondering if the blue saucer is the only thing...have you tried a cereal bowl that matches your dinner dishes? Treat her her softly, believe me...it's no fun...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Well, all dogs are somewhat underbitten (all humans are naturally somewhat overbitten). This is not really an issue unless the bottom jaw really sticks out. Then a dog might have to pick up foods with the sides of the mouth. With these dogs, you can always see the bottom teeth when the mouth is closed, at rest.
> 
> Dogs without competition for food often take hard nuggets to a comfy eating zone. =)) If she never swallows whole or large pieces, especially if she has in the past, that makes me go hmmmm. More about that later.
> 
> ...


Would this soft tissue issue show up on an Xray?


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Would this soft tissue issue show up on an Xray?



Yes. An xray study would be done with a barium solution given right before. The droopy, pocketed profile of megaesophagus is very easy to see.


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2020)

Have you tried a bowl that's not metal?
My one dog did not like drinking out of a metal bowl.
I used clay food and water dishes at home. Metal ones at my parents house when we would visit. She had no problem with the metal ones. However, when I gave her a metal one at home for water when she would be outside she hated using it. Many times she would sniff at it, look at it like it was something bad and then walk away. Eventually she got thirsty enough she would drink. However she did this every time with that one metal dish, never the ones she was used to having at my parents.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2020)

wellington said:


> Have you tried a bowl that's not metal?
> My one dog did not like drinking out of a metal bowl.


This is her very first metal bowl.


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2020)

Is it pushing on her throat? Sides too high?


----------



## Zoeclare (Mar 12, 2020)

This happened with my little griffon. I think he must have face planted the water somehow probably my other dog trying to barge him out of the way and for a while he would only drink from his travel bottle that I had to hold! I tried lots of different styles of bowls and the one that got him to drink was one that was raised up on little legs! I think it makes him feel more secure not having to lean over as much to get to the water


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 13, 2020)

Just a shot in the dark here.... the difference may be in the Clarity of the bowl. I have always used the SS bowls because of cleanliness but I used to have a dog that would paw all the water out if he could see anything in it.... including his reflection...it didn’t bother him for 10 years and then suddenly for the last 6 years of his life, I couldn’t use them or any others with a high gloss.. I hope it’s as simple as that.. Good luck to you & Suki..


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2020)

I've seen all kinds of weird neurotic behavior. Much of it seems to defy explanation. I've had dogs that wouldn't eat or drink because they didn't like the clinking of their metal dog tag on the side of the bowl.

If the shallow plate work, well... there's your solution. It appears dehydration isn't an issue, but if it becomes a problem, I have two tips. 1. I put water in their food. You can even soak dry kibble first and let it absorb water. 2. If the plain water isn't enough incentive, you can add a little chicken broth. You'll have to change it frequently, but that can sometimes get them drinking.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2020)

Tom said:


> I've seen all kinds of weird neurotic behavior. Much of it seems to defy explanation. I've had dogs that wouldn't eat or drink because they didn't like the clinking of their metal dog tag on the side of the bowl.
> 
> If the shallow plate work, well... there's your solution. It appears dehydration isn't an issue, but if it becomes a problem, I have two tips. 1. I put water in their food. You can even soak dry kibble first and let it absorb water. 2. If the plain water isn't enough incentive, you can add a little chicken broth. You'll have to change it frequently, but that can sometimes get them drinking.


Thanks!
The thing is, everything I do differently seems to work initially. Then stop.
She drinks as I'm pouring water into a bowl or onto a plate.
I purchased this drinking fountain this morning. It has moving water.
Lucky me. She hates it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2020)

Well.
It's not a physical issue.
I can sit on the floor and stroke her fur and she'll drink quite a bit of water non stop.
So I'll just do that a few times a day until she gets over whatever the Hell this is.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 19, 2020)

She'll have you trained into shape in no time!


----------



## VegasJeff (Mar 19, 2020)

@ZEROPILOT I think @Tom hit the problem on the head for the most part. Your dog may have similar behavior to our dog. We have a small dog. A golden doodle. We've had to change the bowls and move them to different spots for her to feel comfortable eating out of them. I've also noticed that she won't eat or drink if the food or water gets too low in the bowl. But then she will eat or drink once you fill them up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2020)

VegasJeff said:


> @ZEROPILOT I think @Tom hit the problem on the head for the most part. Your dog may have similar behavior to our dog. We have a small dog. A golden doodle. We've had to change the bowls and move them to different spots for her to feel comfortable eating out of them. I've also noticed that she won't eat or drink if the food or water gets too low in the bowl. But then she will eat or drink once you fill them up.


Was that after the dog ate and drank perfectly fine before?
Suki was great for a couple of years and the behavior seems to have popped up overnight.
Luckily, I just found that she'll also drink from a bowl while I'm sitting on the couch as long as I'm holding her to make her feel safe.
That'll be easier than getting up off of the floor every few hours.
I've placed 3 other water bowls in 3 other rooms and she does the same thing....Slowly and deliberately walks up to the water. Looks at it. Starts to shake in fear and walks, sometimes runs away. Really, she sometimes spins around in a 180 and takes off at high speed like she just saw something that scared her to death.
Something traumatic happened in, on, or near her old water bowl. I don't think anything else makes sense. And even that is not a great theory. But it's one mentioned before.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2020)

A girl at the pet shop has a cat that only wants to drink moving water.
I'm going to gift her that stupid $65 bowl.


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey, Ed- How is Suki doing?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2020)

Moozillion said:


> Hey, Ed- How is Suki doing?


Thanks, Bea.
She drinks really well now. But only sitting on my lap with a little bowl.
She actually jumps up and begs for it.
The new food and water bowls are also on the floor in the kitchen. Neither of us has seen her drinking from that one. But I think that she might be at night. Or during the day if we go out.
I've noticed the level has been low several days.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 19, 2020)

They get all there water from their food they don't need a water dish. Just make sure you soak her often ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 19, 2020)

VegasJeff said:


> @ZEROPILOT I think @Tom hit the problem on the head for the most part. Your dog may have similar behavior to our dog. We have a small dog. A golden doodle. We've had to change the bowls and move them to different spots for her to feel comfortable eating out of them. I've also noticed that she won't eat or drink if the food or water gets too low in the bowl. But then she will eat or drink once you fill them up.


Small dog??? My son has a Golden Doodle and a dubble doodle...both of them are 80 lbs and more...am I misunderstanding?


ZEROPILOT said:


> Well.
> It's not a physical issue.
> I can sit on the floor and stroke her fur and she'll drink quite a bit of water non stop.
> So I'll just do that a few times a day until she gets over whatever the Hell this is.


Last August I adopted an 11 yr old cat from the local humane place....I was told that he will only eat if you pet him and stay with him while he eats...(oh hell no)...so I set up his bowls and food at the 'feeding station'...and I said" this is your home now and forever...you are safe here" and walked away...it took 3 days before he would eat by himself...I am not in the least suggesting this is your solution...just repeating my experience...and sorry I am not a dog person...but I commented anyway...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

Almost 6 months later and she still drinks 90% of her water out of a bowl held in my hand.
She begs for it when she's thirsty.
She still jumps like something scared her. But it's pretty rare now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> She'll have you trained into shape in no time!


That is EXACTLY what she has done


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A girl at the pet shop has a cat that only wants to drink moving water.
> I'm going to gift her that stupid $65 bowl.


Good news!
That water fountain bowl went to a good home.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

Suki has shown other neurotic behaviors in her 4 years of life.
At one point my wife demanded that I give her to @Pearly s mother. (For another ongoing issue)
But she is simply the sweetest dog I've ever had.
So, she's been well worth it all.


----------



## Zoeclare (Aug 12, 2020)

Awww she's lovely! I always think the littlest dogs are the biggest troublemakers ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 12, 2020)

I've known at least one cat who would pick up a piece of kibble from her food dish and drop it into her water bowl. Pretty sure it wasn't to flavor her water, but rather to have something floating at the surface so she could gauge where the water level actually was. Maybe she was having issues with depth perception at the time.


----------



## ZenHerper (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That is EXACTLY what she has done



Your options at this point are:

1 - keep hand-feeding her

b - roast her with a mess of greens and potatoes and eat her.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Suki has shown other neurotic behaviors in her 4 years of life.
> At one point my wife demanded that I give her to @Pearly s mother. (For another ongoing issue)
> But she is simply the sweetest dog I've ever had.
> So, she's been well worth it all.


Suki probably knows it, too!  Everything tastes better hand fed... She's just the first dog I've heard of to extend that to _water_.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Your options at this point are:
> 
> 1 - keep hand-feeding her
> 
> b - roast her with a mess of greens and potatoes and eat her.


The plus side: Four drumsticks!
The minus side: Shes only 3 pounds


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2020)

She's totally oblivious


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's totally oblivious


That sweet face gets away with SO much trouble.


----------



## ZenHerper (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's totally oblivious



This is the Yoga pose known as _Snuggle Berry_.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Almost 6 months later and she still drinks 90% of her water out of a bowl held in my hand.
> She begs for it when she's thirsty.
> She still jumps like something scared her. But it's pretty rare now.


She worked really hard to get you trained?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A girl at the pet shop has a cat that only wants to drink moving water.
> I'm going to gift her that stupid $65 bowl.



Our cat, that lives full time with wifey’s mom, will ONLY drink moving water from the kitchen tap. It will jump up on the sink, meow, and wait for running water. Bowls of water near by stand untouched.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> She's totally oblivious


This is Simon. He is half Maine Coon and half Norwegian Forest cat. He's 2.5 feet long and 30 pounds. He can stand on his back feet and reach the kitchen counter. He is on a diet of Science diet dry and live food for protein, rats, mice and small dogs


his feet are huge


He's washing his tummy lol


----------



## janevicki (Aug 12, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was that after the dog ate and drank perfectly fine before?
> Suki was great for a couple of years and the behavior seems to have popped up overnight.
> Luckily, I just found that she'll also drink from a bowl while I'm sitting on the couch as long as I'm holding her to make her feel safe.
> That'll be easier than getting up off of the floor every few hours.
> ...


Take care! You are very sweet to love your Chihuahua so much. Chihuahuas are lap dogs and they require/expect more TLC (tender loving care) than most other breeds. Hopefully this trauma will pass for her.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 12, 2020)

My cat Sammy will drink from any one of the four water dishes in the house. But he has extra places that are his too...he has a cup that sits on the bathroom vanity. It must be refilled every night. If I fail to do so, he will loudly cry until I do.

He likes drinking out of a dirty dish left in the sink that has water in it.

And he understands that when the toilet flushes, it has nice fresh water in it. Yum!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 12, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> My cat Sammy will drink from any one of the four water dishes in the house. But he has extra places that are his too...he has a cup that sits on the bathroom vanity. It must be refilled every night. If I fail to do so, he will loudly cry until I do.
> 
> He likes drinking out of a dirty dish left in the sink that has water in it.
> 
> ...


Ohhh pretty kitty!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 12, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Ohhh pretty kitty!


Please don't let him hear you say that! He already has a Napoleon attitude! ?


----------



## VegasJeff (Aug 21, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Small dog??? My son has a Golden Doodle and a dubble doodle...both of them are 80 lbs and more...am I misunderstanding?
> 
> Last August I adopted an 11 yr old cat from the local humane place....I was told that he will only eat if you pet him and stay with him while he eats...(oh hell no)...so I set up his bowls and food at the 'feeding station'...and I said" this is your home now and forever...you are safe here" and walked away...it took 3 days before he would eat by himself...I am not in the least suggesting this is your solution...just repeating my experience...and sorry I am not a dog person...but I commented anyway...



@maggie3fan Just to clarify, I'm calling our dog a miniature golden doodle now. She is about the size of a cat. Definitely, not as big as the full size ones!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2022)

I thought I'd post an update to this old thread.
Suki still only drinks water if I hold the bowl in my hands. That's still going on.

We also have a routine of her "breakfast" each morning. She gets a very small portion of the turkey/chicken/green bean and carrots food that I prepare for her weekly. (And freeze some) She only eats about 20% commercial dog food.
This morning I couldn't find her bowl. No big deal. I placed her food into a different one. She began trembling and crying and wouldn't get within 2 feet of the bowl.
I had to find her BREAKFAST bowl and place the turkey in that. Then she did a few spins around me and ate it.
The thing is...She ate some hamburger beef as a treat from THAT other bowl just yesterday. She pretty regularly eats from that other bowl. But I guess not in the morning. Because the breakfast bowl is very small. I now have a collection of small bowls and tiny plates in ceramic, plastic and metal. And on different days and at different times of the same day she rejects or accepts them.
Oh, and if I accidentally click two plates together so that they make any sort of a noise, she'll run out of the room.
This dog is weird


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 7, 2022)

Good thing this silly little girl has such a loving and tolerant “dad”!


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh wow, such a needy little one. The little ones are weird. I have a little pom. I thought my Bull Terrier was weird. Well she was but that's their personality, clowns. This little pom has some weird quirks for such a small dog.
I bet in about a year or so your little one will change back to her old ways of not having a problem with any plate or bowl. 
Unless she is likeling the pampering way too much lol.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2022)

wellington said:


> Oh wow, such a needy little one. The little ones are weird. I have a little pom. I thought my Bull Terrier was weird. Well she was but that's their personality, clowns. This little pom has some weird quirks for such a small dog.
> I bet in about a year or so your little one will change back to her old ways of not having a problem with any plate or bowl.
> Unless she is likeling the pampering way too much lol.


She's treated no differently than my old. Mean, smart as Hell Chihuahua before her.
The vet things She's "special" because she inbred.


----------



## jeff kushner (Jul 7, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had to find her BREAKFAST bowl and place the turkey in that.
> This dog is weird



LOL......she ain't alone my friend......lol

If she were a child, I would fully expect her to be the most entitled little *****(I can say that cause it's actually correct, right?) one could imagine......LOL

I think she's probably ruined and couldn't cook her own meal if her life depended on it! 

I'm just having fun of course.....I'm an "outside dog" person so I find this level of "doting" pretty neat. Reminds me of Kerry around her kids!

I had a fiancé(#2) whose father did the same stuff for his cat....cooked for the can every night, his wife cooked for the kids.....I thought he was very strange. I never married her though............whew!


----------



## OliveW (Jul 7, 2022)

I have been dealing with this same issue with an elderly cat since December of last year! I have at least 15 - 20 water bowls that I've purchased during that time. I've had this cat since he showed up nine years ago (as an older adult cat) and never a problem until the past six months. 

We have determined for sure that he won't drink out of anything metallic, for any reason - despite that he's had a metallic bowl since he's lived here. I bought one of those stupid cat fountains because Snowball likes drinking running water out of the sink. He wouldn't have anything to do with the fountain and it's since been donated. 

So, for the time being, he has to get up on the vanity in the bathroom and drink running water from the faucet. Obviously, one of us has to stand there while he does so. He's quite vocal about letting us know when we need to come turn it on for him.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> LOL......she ain't alone my friend......lol
> 
> If she were a child, I would fully expect her to be the most entitled little *****(I can say that cause it's actually correct, right?) one could imagine......LOL
> 
> ...


This dog would cease to live if I ignored her for a few hours.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't help but laugh about this whole animals training human thing. I guess I'm a well trained human too though  I have yanimals too. Yak yak yak. They never stop talking and we're fool enough to listen  ain't it great fun!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 7, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This dog would cease to live if I ignored her for a few hours.


My other brother has a poodle he calls his wife  she gripes and complains if he goes away for too long  when he finally gets home he's has to hear it... too funny


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 8, 2022)

Among my 4 cats are 2 half-Siamese littermates that we adopted as kittens from a sanctuary in 2020. I did NOT know that Siamese are described as “high maintenance” cats: intelligent, high energy, vocal and demanding. Both ours have those traits, but the boy, Arlo, has those traits in spades!!!!  I work from home, and he’s especially demanding about wanting us (ie ME!) to play with them ALL morning long.  The only way I can get a little peace to drink my coffee and read the paper is with help from my buddy, Mr. Squirt Bottle! It only contains water, and I seldom am able to hit my target (his backside) but it still works!!


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jul 8, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I thought I'd post an update to this old thread.
> Suki still only drinks water if I hold the bowl in my hands. That's still going on.
> 
> We also have a routine of her "breakfast" each morning. She gets a very small portion of the turkey/chicken/green bean and carrots food that I prepare for her weekly. (And freeze some) She only eats about 20% commercial dog food.
> ...


You have a lot of patience. Good luck with this one


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2022)

Maybe try adding small pebbles in the water dish so it's not so deep??? Works for baby tortoises!


----------

